

If your government shuts down the internet... - bergie
http://lachild.tumblr.com/post/3000521825

======
bergie
I love it how the Guy Fawkes mask has become a universal symbol of resistance

~~~
JeremyBanks
Universal? It's popular on the internet, but I haven't seen it used much by
other groups. Has it been?

~~~
BigZaphod
Not that this is "universal", but I believe anon (from 4chan, etc) has been
using them for the occasional public protest/event/whatever.

